# This is why beagles are perfect family dogs



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Beagles are one of the friendliest dogs,they enjoy human 
company and they are incredibly tolerant. Unfortunately due to their size and passive nature they are most often used in animal testing..........But beagles can be perfect family dogs!!! This is why I made this video


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lovely video. I loved the clip of the dog and child cuddled in bed together.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

Charliedadog said:


> Beagles are one of the friendliest dogs,they enjoy human
> company and they are incredibly tolerant. Unfortunately due to their size and passive nature they are most often used in animal testing..........But beagles can be perfect family dogs!!! This is why I made this video


Your beagles are indeed tolerant sweethearts  
I would encourage you to look up more on dog body language, in some of those interactions your dogs were showing signals that they were uncomfortable. The more we acknowledge and respect our dogs' signals the less likely they are to escalate them and the better for everyone in the long run. Not the least of which your children's relationship with your dogs. Teach them too what to look for, and to respect the dog when he asks for space or for that interaction to back off a little.

I do think your dogs enjoy your kids, I think that's obvious, but as with any relationship there is always room for improvement, and your kids will benefit tremendously from recognizing subtle signals in dogs and respecting them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2016)

I love beagles and I think they make great family members. They are such intelligent dogs with just big hearts. My beagle Dakota is my right hand gal and we do everything together. In our spare time we enjoy doing some obedience and trick training, using postivie reinforcment and clicker training. Dakota is very food motivated and would do absolutely anything for a tasty treat


----------



## John&Carol (Dec 22, 2016)

Half Russell and half Beagle but all World War 1 flying Ace.


----------

